
TypeScript Deep Dive: Comprehensible handbook from basics to compiler internals - javitury
https://basarat.gitbook.io/typescript/
======
veidr
This book is fantastic. I think it is on the way to becoming, if it isn't
already, "the" canonical book to check out when you start using TypeScript.

~~~
loevborg
Yes I agree, I learned TypeScript from this book and learned modern JavaScript
along the way as an extra.

------
agustif
Already love TypeScript, but haven't read any book about it yet, gonna pick it
out and see how it goes!

